# Fleas: Vet switched to Stronghold



## Pretty Paws1 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi all

I have not had a chance to ask vet why he switched away from Frontline. This Stronghold works however, and I' pulling 3 dead fleas off him each day. Half as many as I'm picking off my legs and drowning in water.

I've never known anything like it in 25 years of owning a cat.


----------



## maisiecat (Jul 27, 2011)

We used to use Stronghold, found it much better than Frontline, it also deals with ear mites which is why we had it.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Stronghold I think is prescription only and therefore should be stronger and more effective. 

Recent reports suggest Frontline isn't really working.


----------



## Tinamoo (Jun 11, 2012)

Pretty Paws1 said:


> Hi all
> 
> I have not had a chance to ask vet why he switched away from Frontline. This Stronghold works however, and I' pulling 3 dead fleas off him each day. Half as many as I'm picking off my legs and drowning in water.
> 
> I've never known anything like it in 25 years of owning a cat.


I have just this morning come home from the vets for the very same reason. Our vet told us that fleas have come resistant to Frontline. She prescribed Garfield advocate which also kills hookworm,roundworm,heartworm & otodectes (whatever that is).


----------



## Tobacat (Oct 24, 2009)

One of my cats developed a flea allergy a few years ago and my vet put her on Stronghold. I was told at the time that fleas are becoming more and more immune to Frontline, so I she has Stronghold now which has continued to fight the battle.


----------



## SharonC (Jan 7, 2011)

Have to agree with the posts about frontline. It really doesn't seem to work.

I had some from my vet, but 2 weeks later I found a few of the blighters jumping around!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I use Stronhold on my cat and kitten I get it from the vet, it is quite expensive but now Ive seen you can get it from the internet much much cheaper, but you do need to ask for a prescription from the vet before buying the stuff. It works out much cheaper though.

I havent asked for a prescription from my vet yet I assume they will probably charge you for it. I think some of the petstores on line once they receive the first prescription from you keep it on their notes so you dont have to keep going back to vets for more prescriptions. Im guessing thats how they do it anyway.


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

Kyria said:


> I use Stronhold on my cat and kitten I get it from the vet, it is quite expensive but now Ive seen you can get it from the internet much much cheaper, but you do need to ask for a prescription from the vet before buying the stuff. It works out much cheaper though.
> 
> I havent asked for a prescription from my vet yet I assume they will probably charge you for it. I think some of the petstores on line once they receive the first prescription from you keep it on their notes so you dont have to keep going back to vets for more prescriptions. Im guessing thats how they do it anyway.


Nope.
My vet charges £12 per prescription (per cat) & will only give one for a maximum of 6 months, then you have to go back & pay for another. The online supplier will not give you a repeat without a new prescription.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Munchkyns said:


> Nope.
> My vet charges £12 per prescription (per cat) & will only give one for a maximum of 6 months, then you have to go back & pay for another. The online supplier will not give you a repeat without a new prescription.


Hi Munchkyns,
Oh I see thankyou for that. Im guessing it still works out alot cheaper though doesnt it.

Im sure One of the petshops I visited said they would keep the prescription for future reference so you dont have to keep going back to vet unless I didnt read it correctly as Im an expert at doing that as read things to quickly...I must try to find this site I went on. If I do ill let you know...Thanks again. Kyria


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

As others have said, Stronghold is broader spectrum. My youngest dog was prescribed Stronghold this morning as she has suspected mites from being in kennels. The other two are Frontlined which acts on fleas only, but resistance is developing towards it. Best to keep rotating treatments.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

It happens every so often that the fleas start becoming immune to the treatments so they bring out a new one that works, give it ten years and Stronghold will be being replaced by a new treatment.


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

Kyria said:


> Hi Munchkyns,
> Oh I see thankyou for that. Im guessing it still works out alot cheaper though doesnt it.
> 
> Im sure One of the petshops I visited said they would keep the prescription for future reference so you dont have to keep going back to vet unless I didnt read it correctly as Im an expert at doing that as read things to quickly...I must try to find this site I went on. If I do ill let you know...Thanks again. Kyria


Hi Kyria,
You can save yes, but not as much as I would have liked to. 

My example:- I was charged £24 for 3 pipettes of Advocate when I took Louie to be neutered. They are £11.16 at Animed. When I took Lexie in, I asked for a prescription instead. So, £11.16 + £12 + postage works out about the same. 
However, I could get a prescription for 6 months, ie: 6 pipettes, so that meant I could get the 6 pack @ £20.75 at Animed, plus the £12, bringing it to £32.75 (+ a stamp) for 6, which was better. 
That's as far as I could go though, I'll need to pay for a new prescription if I need any more. I also tried to get double the amount for both Lexie & Louie on the same script, but they wouldn't wear that either. 

Yes, I do think they save the prescription...but only whilst it is valid, ie:- a maximum of 6 months worth of treatment. From what I can gather this is the case with all prescriptions with all vets. 
I could for instance have bought 3 pipettes and then gone back later to buy the other 3. I wouldn't be able to get any more though. This service is probably more useful for those with pets with a condition that has to be maintained by medication. They will keep the prescription & the medicine needed can be ordered each month until the prescription expires.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Munchkyns said:


> Hi Kyria,
> You can save yes, but not as much as I would have liked to.
> 
> My example:- I was charged £24 for 3 pipettes of Advocate when I took Louie to be neutered. They are £11.16 at Animed. When I took Lexie in, I asked for a prescription instead. So, £11.16 + £12 + postage works out about the same.
> ...


Hi Munchkyns

Thankyou again, I see what you mean by the prescriptions and thats probably right, I must have read it wrong as usual lol..must try to read things slower and take things in more....My Stronghold costs me £24 for 3 pipettes from the vet, so im going to work out now how much I will save, I have two cats too, although one is still a wee kitten...Thanks again for your help.

Kyria.


----------



## Munchkyns (May 11, 2012)

Your vet may not charge as much for prescriptions, you'll need to check that out. I must admit I wasn't expecting £12.

So....when I brought Lexie home I came out armed with 2 bits of paper that it had taken the receptionist a few seconds to run off from the printer..all for the princely sum of £24. Hey-ho!


----------



## SharonC (Jan 7, 2011)

Our vets charge £6.10. I thought that was a lot until I saw £12!!:scared:


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi there, Ive got one prescription from the vet for Stronghold for Tipsy. The vet charged me £10 for a 6 month prescription. Could anyone tell me what is the best on line pet shop to buy Stronghold from? Many thanks Kyria.


----------



## me1bee (Jul 30, 2012)

Do the vets not mind issuing you a prescription for you to get yourself? I know you can ask for it, but I always thought it would be a bit 'awkward' ?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

me1bee said:


> Do the vets not mind issuing you a prescription for you to get yourself? I know you can ask for it, but I always thought it would be a bit 'awkward' ?


Hi there.
I rang up and spoke to the receptionist at my vet and she organised it all for me. They were fine. I ended up buying my stronghold from Animed it only cost me £20.00 for 6 months worth whereas from my vet it would have cost me £48.00 for 6 months worth. Obviously you have to take prescription cost into account. Seems different vets charge different amounts for prescription so your vet may not charge so much.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I've only ever used Stronghold, works great. Don't think they even sell Frontline for cats here!


----------



## jcubie (Jul 6, 2012)

I think I'll switch to Stronghold. Seems Lily scratches herself for a week or two after having Frontline even though she has no fleas


----------

